# Hoosier Antique & Classic Bicycle Club Winter Swap Meet - Saturday, January 25, 2014



## willardm

Saturday, January 25, 2014
 Boone County 4-H Fairgrounds
 1300 E 100 S
 Lebanon, IN

 The Hoosier Antique & Classic Bicycle Club Winter Swap Meet is only a month away. The new location has been a big hit with our vendors. It is a great facility with excellent parking and they will have the lots plowed in the event of snow. Booth spaces are already filling up so be sure to reserve your booth and room early if you want a spot! 

 (Just off I-65 at exit 138. Link to flyer: http://hoosierbicycles.homestead.com/WINTER_SWAP_MEET__2014___PDF.pdf )


----------



## Iverider

Good show and swap to knock the frost off your axle nuts!

I'll definitely be attending! Might even bring a bike to show!


----------



## Oldnut

*Hoosier show*

One of the best shows,good prices and a lot of quality bikes and parts I'll be there


----------



## Flat Tire

This is a great swap meet!!


----------



## TheFizzer

This is always a great show!!!!!  Too bad I moved to Florida & won't be able to attend now.


----------



## jimsbeercans

*Indy Show*

Haven't committed yet but I will. Going to post pics of what I'm bringing in the upcoming weeks. 

Got a few newer road bikes that may go with me. Just wasn't as focused as in years past and brought home stuff that I really wasn't looking for. 

1989 Georgina Terry, 2011 Windsor, and a few BMX bikes etc.


----------



## Iverider

Think I met you there last year Jim. Bought some small headlight grills from you I believe? See ya there!


----------



## Talewinds

I've requested the days off to attend this show and the St. Louis show on the 26th back-to-back. These shows are a great one-two punch to get a rare wintertime antique bike fix.


----------



## JOEL

I'll be doing Indy and St Louis this time. Bringing some nice ballooners this trip!


----------



## Talewinds

JOEL said:


> I'll be doing Indy and St Louis this time. Bringing some nice ballooners this trip!




Alabama huh?.... Did I meet you at the Stl show last year?
 I'm in my mid 30's, tall, brown hair, devastatingly handsome, big moustache...


----------



## KevinM

I will be there with Scott from Texas. I guess we will have to wear long pants due to the weather-LOL. Kevin


----------



## hoofhearted

Will be there, also .... say, isn't there a parallel-thread to this one about the late January, Indiana 
Classic / Antique Bicycle Swap Meet ??!  

Faux-epiphany du jour, maybe ??

............  patric


----------



## Iverider

Right universe. Wrong dimension? I think the other thread involved what people were bringing along!


----------



## vincev

Always a good show.I expect some good deals. I would like to see a way to identify Cabe members so I can badger them for a better price.


----------



## Iverider

Vince, please bring a badger so we can I.d. You.


----------



## JOEL

Talewinds said:


> Alabama huh?.... Did I meet you at the Stl show last year?
> I'm in my mid 30's, tall, brown hair, devastatingly handsome, big moustache...




Oh yea, the creepy guy that kept staring at me from across the room... No, that was Indy, I've never been to StL.


----------



## Talewinds

JOEL said:


> Oh yea, the creepy guy that kept staring at me from across the room... No, that was Indy, I've never been to StL.




Ahhh you remember me!




I'll be at Indy, What time does it open? Also, I'm looking for a good condition B6/Autocycle/Streamliner.


----------



## schwinnbikebobb

http://hoosierbicycles.homestead.com...2014___PDF.pdf


----------



## jimsbeercans

I just got confirmed and have 2 spots this year. Loading the van today so I'm not rushed at the last minute. (like always!)

This time will bring more 60's, 70's stuff. Plus I need to make room so will bring 2 tandems, Columbia and a Schwinn.
59 Schwinn Traveler, 65 Schwinn Hollywood, 74 Schwinn Continental, 73 Schwinn Suburban and what ever is in the way...

Will update this when I can.


----------



## jkent

I got a 10X10 booth for this show still not sure on the St Louis. Show. But I will be in booth #39 I'm bringing a truck and enclosed 12' trailer with me full so I hope everyone has there pockets full. Lots of bikes and lots of parts. 
jkent


----------



## fordmike65

Anyone planning to head out to this show from the West Coast?


----------



## Rustytractor1

*Indy Swap Meet*

Sorry for the dumb question but I am a curious newbie to the hobby.  How big is the Swap meet near Indy this weekend?  I am about 5 hours away and contemplating going.  Thanks for any responses in advance and enjoy the ride.


----------



## rlhender

a few items that I will be bringing to sell

Restored Whizzer...Very nice ride
A couple 20" tank bikes
Swing bike
1800's restored track bike with Kelly bars( if Ebay does not take it)
 A bunch of 80's BMX bikes and a load of parts


----------



## jimsbeercans

Usually it's a sell out. Many, many dealers and crowded to the point it's hard to walk! I see people that I only talk to once or twice a year. So it's a never miss for me. If you show up bring a list....so much eye candy that you forget what you are looking for. 

Hit the web site again and see if they have pics from years in the past. 

Maybe others can help..


----------



## jimsbeercans

Well, Any members close with a weather report? They are calling 3 to 5 here in Columbus for Saturday. Is it the same there??

Thinking driving Friday and spend the night. Wake up fresh for the show!


----------



## Rusty2wheels

I just checked the forecast, they are calling for 1-3 inches of snow friday night into saturday. Hope this won't scare the buyers off.


----------



## Talewinds

Rusty2wheels said:


> I just checked the forecast, they are calling for 1-3 inches of snow friday night into saturday. Hope this won't scare the buyers off.




Ain't skeered!


----------



## rideahiggins

The weather never seams to be a problem no matter how bad it is. It's always packed. The last time they had this swap on the west side of Indy it snowed probably 3-5 inches during the swap.


----------



## jimsbeercans

Have a 3 1/2 hour drive, so I'm going to get ahead start today. Probably leave here at noon..Reserved a room..so I'll be there.


----------



## schwinnbikebobb

7 hour round trip for me too. Starting to have second thoughts but will leave it up to my buddy if he wants to plow ahead. He is retired so pretty much anything to get out of the house he is up for.


----------



## hoofhearted

Am pickin'-up *Scott McCaskey and Texas Kevin ...* at the airport at noon ... if there is a Big-Ass WINTER STORM ... 
we will still  be at that Hoosier Bicycle Swap ... if the car gets stuck on the way .. we will walk to that swap ... if we cannot 
walk because of weather / perceptual issues .. we will bunny-hop to that swap ... if we can't bunny-hop .. we will crawl ... 
if we can't crawl .. we will elbow-propel ourselves to that swap ... if this don't work .. we will TWERK ...... 

*Oh, Yeah .. Baby ... We Will Twerk Until The Weather Gives-Up It's Vice-Grip On Mid-America ... We Will Twerk 
Until The Titanic is Once-Again Under Full-Steam and is On It's Way To OUR GREAT COUNTRY ... We Will Twerk 
Until Eve Upchuck's That Apple -- and Adam Refuses to Eat Anything That Is Not Stamped with An Expiration Date ... 
We Will Twerk Until Zombies Have The Right To Park In Handicapped-Marked Parking Spaces ... We Will Twerk 
Until Miley Cyrus Gives Birth To The Baby Conceived By Lindsay Lohan and The Biebs ... at 60 MPH In The Back Of a 
Lamborghini .........................*  Wait A Minute -- HOLD ON .........  !!!!!


*I sure hope there's not a long line, outside-wherever those Hoosiers are havin' that Swap Meet !!!*


................  patric


----------



## MOTOmike

*Pretty sure I'm going*

I'm heading to the in-laws this afternoon in Valparaiso, IN.  From there it's supposed to be a 2 hr. trip.   So I plan on giving myself plenty of extra time to make the slow drive down to Lebanon.  

Mike


----------



## Iverider

hoofhearted said:


> Am pickin'-up *Scott McCaskey and Texas Kevin ...* at the airport at noon ... if there is a Big-Ass WINTER STORM ...
> we will still  be at that Hoosier Bicycle Swap ... if the car gets stuck on the way .. we will walk to that swap ... if we cannot
> walk because of weather / perceptual issues .. we will bunny-hop to that swap ... if we can't bunny-hop .. we will crawl ...
> if we can't crawl .. we will elbow-propel ourselves to that swap ... if this don't work .. we will TWERK ......
> 
> *Oh, Yeah .. Baby ... We Will Twerk Until The Weather Gives-Up It's Vice-Grip On Mid-America ... We Will Twerk
> Until The Titanic is Once-Again Under Full-Steam and is On It's Way To OUR GREAT COUNTRY ... We Will Twerk
> Until Eve Upchuck's That Apple -- and Adam Refuses to Eat Anything That Is Not Stamped with An Expiration Date ...
> We Will Twerk Until Zombies Have The Right To Park In Handicapped-Marked Parking Spaces ... We Will Twerk
> Until Miley Cyrus Gives Birth To The Baby Conceived By Lindsay Lohan and The Biebs ... at 60 MPH In The Back Of a
> Lamborghini .........................*  Wait A Minute -- HOLD ON .........  !!!!!
> 
> 
> *I sure hope there's not a long line, outside-wherever those Hoosiers are havin' that Swap Meet !!!*
> 
> 
> ................  patric





$30 for early admission! 
Twerk till you scare the weather away!!!


----------



## Talewinds

+10 internets to you for using 'twerk' in your post!


----------



## vincev

Will there be ANYONE bringing a 28 inch dropstand with the ears?????


----------



## Talewinds

Sorry I don't have one at all.


----------



## jkent

*HolidayInn*

Anyone else staying at the Holiday Inn? Very nice hotel. I haven't seen any other trailers around. 
JKent

BTW they moved me from both #39 I needed 2 booths so they moved me to a different spot, Will others be wearing a cabe name badge?


----------



## rlhender

I am in booth 18 and 19

Rick


----------



## Oldnut

*Motels*

3 of us are staying at the motel 6 - habib inn


----------



## hoofhearted

4 of us at the Super 8.


----------



## Talewinds

Road conditions this morning were REALLY bad for a 35mi stretch just west of Indianapolis, completely iced over in intermittent sections. It was a wasteland of cars and trucks off the road. By the afternoon everything was clear and dry..... well, except for the 45mph winds and drifting snow that caused a couple of brief white out conditions.

Turnout for the event was not huge, I'm told. No doubt as a result of the weather. 


Walmart didn't get their shipment of flat screens today


----------



## chitown

Talewinds said:


> Turnout for the event was not huge, I'm told. No doubt as a result of the weather.




Waking up at 4am with the intention of going then finding a layer of ice over the van was enough for me to stay home. The horrific I-94 crash/pile-up two days ago was fresh in my mind also. Hope everyone who attended got there safely... and made it/make it home safely.


----------



## Talewinds

chitown said:


> Waking up at 4am with the intention of going then finding a layer of ice over the van was enough for me to stay home. The horrific I-94 crash/pile-up two days ago was fresh in my mind also. Hope everyone who attended got there safely... and made it/make it home safely.




I overheard that somebody from the show went off the road, but no other details to report. 
I love driving in winter and am typically a confident-although-careful driver in inclement weather. But no exaggeration, sections of that highway were the WORST I've ever driven on. It was like ice covered in oil. Occasionally, (at 25mph) I would tap the brakes or saw the steering wheel from side to side to test the surface conditions and much of the time there was just nothing there, no feedback, no resistance, the car was moving forward but it was definitely not connected to the road, AT ALL.

Didn't buy anything at the show except a set of grips and a couple of repop drop stand tabs. Had my eye on a couple of things though, we'll see if they're still for sale when tomorrow's show/swap in St. Louis gets underway.


----------



## vincev

I-65 was horrible.Left at 7 and only got to Rt 10 and decided to call it a day.35 mph would have taken me 3+ hrs to get there if no accidents.Saw cars and semi's off the road and slid about a few times then it was time to turn around. Next year I plan on getting a room down ther a day early.


----------



## MOTOmike

*Path of Destruction*

I left Valparaiso, IN (northern Indiana) at 4:30am this morning to go to the bike swap in Lebanon, IN.  The trip going south on I-65 should have taken 2 hrs…..but the drifting snow, ice, and gusting winds added an extra hour…... plus traffic came to a total standstill on I-65 for 1 entire hour because of a tractor trailer accident….ugh!  Total time on the road was 4 hours…..ugh!  In my entire life I have never seen so many cars and big rig trucks that had slid off the road and were stuck in a snowy ditch (many vehicles with people still inside).  I bet I saw close to 15 big rigs and at least 20 cars that had ended up in a snowy ditch.  Even after I left the swap…. there was still one stretch of I-65 where some vehicles were sliding off the road due to the icy road surface and gusting winds.

I didn't find anything I needed, but I did talk to two CABERs……. COG (who was showing his newly acquired Elgin Twin 40……very nice) and Joel (who was selling some parts).  I took a few photos.

Mike


----------



## rlhender

Very small turn out this year, I did move 4 bike At my normal end of the day give away prices, sold a whizzer, track bike, Elgin and a stingray. I did buy a couple pretty rare parts for my bluebird while I was there, original grips and a pencil stand that I needed for my bike. Roads were bad for about the first hour. There were times we were doing 12 miles and hour and the wind would move my car sideway, very scary. We counted 10 crashes two of which were roll overs.   Looking forward to a warm ML swap

Rick


----------



## hoofhearted

Missed seein' you at the swap .. *chitown ...* perhaps it was for the better that you stayed in Chicago.  
The roads were passible .. but that's being REALLY positive.  The driving was stressful with snow and wind ---

Am glad I went .. no doubt the smaller number in attendance was weather related.  

Saw *jkent and Krautwaggen * at the swap ... it is nice to connect a name to a real person.  Bought a pair o' juvi
ball-end grips and something I've wanted forever -- an adult-size, mechanical klaxon WITH a seven-inch long horn ... 
NO DINGS ... No Scrapes ... *NICE ... * ... the push-feature is actuated in a vertical motion ... this unit has 
a very deep and throaty sound ... not exactly The Barry White Model ... but close. 

*Price please ??* ... look .. this jewel was handled by everyone and their brother beginning at seven A.M. ... 
I started hearing it around eight ... every time I went back for a cuppa coffee .. I could hear it's voice thru the air ... 
I watched others interact with it 'til about one P.M. ...... found out it was priced at $125 ....... I hands the vender ..
*Richard Peglow* ... the $$$ .. and he won't take the full amount ... Richard insists on givin' me a discount.

On the way back to Ohio .. I stops at a Speedway Station for a booka matches.  Oh, yeah ... YOU JUST KNOW I GOTS 
THAT KLAXON WITH ME IN THE STORE !!!!! As i'm settling with the cashier .. a homeless woman comes outta no-where.

She asks me about the klaxon .. I gives it a toot .. and hands her a twenty-dollar bill ... the woman is now standing and 
immediately began singing .. Can't Get Enough Of Your Love, Babe ..... yeah .. she was good --- but she was no *Barry White* !!!


................  patric

==============================================================================================


----------



## Talewinds

Sounds corny, but some "CABE" identifier would have been nice, actually. I wanted to chat with some of you that I only encounter here.


----------



## Iverider

Some neat stuff at the show although I didn't find anything I couldn't live without. I was the guy taking photos of everything if you didn't know.


----------



## Iverider




----------



## Iverider




----------



## Iverider




----------



## Iverider




----------



## MOTOmike

*Agreed !*



Talewinds said:


> Sounds corny, but some "CABE" identifier would have been nice, actually. I wanted to chat with some of you that I only encounter here.




Talewinds…..I agree w/ you.  I'm sure I walked right by several CABERs more than once without a clue who was who.  My next swap, I will definitely have something on me that says CABE.

Mike


----------



## TheFizzer

Krautwaggen said:


>




How much were they asking for the X53 ?


----------



## jimsbeercans

THANKS to everyone..Met a few of you and I was wearing my SCHWINN BIKE FORUMS T shirt. Sold pretty well considerinmg to was no crowd. Most at give away prices but at least made a profit on some.

Considering the weather it was a good meet.


----------



## schwinnbikebobb

I left at 4:30 am for the 3.5 hour trip but within a half hour I turned around and headed home. I could see that this was going to be a 6 hour trip each way if we were lucky. Seems like every year the weather is not good for this one. I think this is the third or fourth time I have tried to go with zero actual visits. Maybe next year!


----------



## jimsbeercans

We drove out Friday around noon. The sun was out and was perfect. no snow and the roads were dry but we had a Hotel Room.

They expected 3 to 5 at the show on Saturday and got up to a thin layer of ice but no additional snow.

The winds would carry you away!!! Took 2 tables and I was almost airbourne getting them inside.

The return trip for us was pretty smooth as well. Dry and Sunny out until we hit Dayton on I70. Then show squals and 45mph was it. The roads we pretty much ok but visabilty was nill.

Always a weather issue with this meet. But, still a must do as it breaks up the winter blaa's.


----------



## Oldnut

*Hoosier show*

Hope everybody got home ok,it was worth the trip saw a lot of cabers and got some great leads and did well at the show


----------



## TheFizzer

They really need to change the time of year for this swap.


----------



## Flat Tire

Glad I went! Wasnt as many people as last year but I actually did pretty good, needed 3 things and found all 3, sold 2 bikes and some parts. The trip home was terrible with high winds and snow blowing across the roads, big crash on the interstate, and when i got on the highway heading home it was allmost a  whiteout, then some idiot tried to pass me, he lost control and went in the  ditch landing in about 3 feet of snow.....felt sorry for him but still thought it was funny


----------



## scrubbinrims

Thanks for posting all the pics Brian... almost feels like I was there.
Not sure if it was the bicycle excitement or the cold imagery, but my nipples were hard going through it.
Chris


----------



## WES PINCHOT

*BRIAN AKA  Krautwaggen*

Thanks brian for great pictures!
Looks like it was a great turnout of sellers
considering the weather.
Maybe next year global warming will
provide more moderate weather?
Coming down the day before is a good idea.
Then you only have to be lucky going home.
Regards to all.
Wes pinchot


----------



## WES PINCHOT

*Mike motomike*

Mike,
thanks for your pics also!
Wes


----------



## 333

Any one know the contact info for the muscle bike with the orange circle sissy bar? Moon bar!? Its in the pics posted in this thread...

Sent from my VS840 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## jkent

We stayed an extra night in Lebanon just because of the weather. I didn't want to take a chance driving home in that crap. The weather was terrible. And that is being nice. I got home around 3:00 p.m. this afternoon and the weather was a lot better today. It was 11 degree out side with a steady wind of about 20 mph. when we left out, and by the time we got home it was 65 degree and sunny. 
The show went very good for me, I sold 6 bikes and a lot of parts. 
But all together I was kinda disappointed with the way the whole show was handled. 
The day of the show I showed up at 7:30 to unload and setup.
it was 9 degree outside with a steady 25-30 mph wind. It was seriously a whiteout in the parking lot.
when I signed in I asked where I could unload and I was told to unload at the front door.
So I go out side and pull my truck and trailer in front of the building and start unloading.
5 minutes later the make an announcement over the loud speaker for me to move my truck. 
I had 18 bikes to unload and probably 10 boxes of parts and 3- 8' long tables to unload.
I was told not to prop the door open but every time the door shut it locked you out.
so you had to stand out side and beat on the door and wait for someone to open it.
I paid for 2 10X10 booths and you could even setup 1 eight foot long table in one booth.
1 person won half of all of the awards that were given out.
I guess it would have went better if it just hadn't started out bad.
But I did sell some bikes and I meet some really nice people.
My wife worked her buns off at the show so I really owe her something special!
I meet a few other Cabers there as well! That was probably the best part for me, Being able to put a face with a screen name.
I have some pictures I will post later I have some unpacking to do right now but it looks like most everything I took pictures of has already been post on here.
But I will post what I have later guy's
JKent


----------



## Talewinds

Krautwaggen said:


>




Big thanks to member JOEL. He carted this little trike from Alabama to Indiana and then on to St. Louis in the hopes of selling it. I spotted it in Indy and recognized it immediately as the rare Mercury Pacemaker "World's Fair" trike (he knew this already as well), possibly rarer than the bicycles it mimics, I have the boy's and girl's bikes and had been casually searching for the tricycle to complete the set, having previously seen only two crusty examples on the market. I told myself yesterday that if this tricycle shows up in St. Louis I'm gonna have to try to buy it.
 Brought it home tonight and it's now sitting next to the other two bikes that it shares its wonderful styling with thanks to famed industrial designer Viktor Schreckengost.
 Thank you JOEL! And thank you for making the long road trip to the St. Louis event today. I really hope you'll be back next year.

Brian


----------



## jkent




----------



## jkent




----------



## jkent




----------



## jkent




----------



## jkent




----------



## decotriumph

Looks like a pretty good show considering the brutal weather.


----------



## Talewinds

I didn't get many photos of the show...

This was the coolest sled I've ever seen. Think he wanted $250. If it had been original paint of ANY kind I wouldn't have been able to get my wallet out fast enough!
























"100% Restored Original" is kind of confusing...





This one was super cool!


----------

